# Suction unit problems



## emtI (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone carry the Laerdal Compact Suction Unit?  If so, have you had issues with it?  We've had a few problems with it.  Just wondering if anyone else has.

Feel free to PM me for further info.

Thanks.


----------



## MMiz (May 16, 2006)

We carry them on a lot of our trucks.  What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## emtI (May 16, 2006)

During one maintenace inspection, I checked it as per usual and discovered that the tip of the suction catheter had melted into the end of the tubing, and there was what appeared to be black residue on the unit, so am not sure if there was some kind of chemical reaction between the yankauer tip and the tubing, or whether the machine overheated for some reason in the cabinet.  Tech support said they'd never heard of that happening before.  

Also have had issues several times with the internal batteries failing in some way.  I am trying to determine if we've just had a run of bad luck with this piece of equipment or if we have some kind of electrical problem with some of the outlets.

Granted, we are a very rural BLS service, and in all the time we've had this piece of equipment, I've never actually had to use it.  I've gotten it out and hauled it in, but we've always used the in-line suction when we've needed it. 
But I do maintenance checks on it regularly.

(Hurriedly knocks on wood!!!)


----------



## MMiz (May 16, 2006)

I've used the portable suction several times.  

I can't say much about the tip melting, but you may want to check where and how it was stored.  Is it plugged into something?  Could it have been turned on somehow, run until it overheated, then shut down?  That may be why you're having battery issues.

I've had dead batteries before, but it's always due to the crew before be just not checking battery levels.


----------

